# 722K and Monster/Harmony Remote



## Festusian (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently updated my system to include a Panasonic TC-P46X3 and a 722K.

My previous system, using a 508, a Sony CRT, and an Onkyo receiver worked flawlessly with a Harmony 880. After I went through a couple of them (the charging issue) I saw that Monster Cable offered the same guts under their own name. Though it's a different website, the programming is exactly the same and it operated the old system perfectly.

After many, many remote updates I still have problems. The remote won't turn on the TV. I leave the 722K on all the time so it's not an issue. About the only functionality the remote now has is turning on the Onkyo and changing its volume.

Not only do I not get a power on, but after I manually power up the TV the remote won't change channels, display a guide, etc. The menu choices on the screen are pretty cryptic also.

My TV and remote were configured for remote 1 address. The original remotes still work all of the component functions.

Has anyone run into this previously and have any tricks for getting everything working together?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Festusian said:


> I recently updated my system to include a Panasonic TC-P46X3 and a 722K.
> 
> My previous system, using a 508, a Sony CRT, and an Onkyo receiver worked flawlessly with a Harmony 880. After I went through a couple of them (the charging issue) I saw that Monster Cable offered the same guts under their own name. Though it's a different website, the programming is exactly the same and it operated the old system perfectly.
> 
> ...


If it's the same as the Logitech Harmony then there has to be a area displayed online at their website,after you create your account(like with a Harmony) that you can see how to"teach" your remote the commands from the original remote control.After that then you should be able to select which features come on when and where and which buttons operate which features.Good Luck!.

If for any reason there is no"teachable "section then I would advise you to get another Logitech Harmony.You can get them at Walmart or Target (I did for $29.99 for the 300i,it's a simple,regular battery operated,USB programmable,teachable no frills (no LCD display,or backlit buttons) very capable to operate 4 devices remote control.I like it and highly recommend it.


----------



## Festusian (Oct 22, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> If it's the same as the Logitech Harmony then there has to be a area displayed online at their website,after you create your account(like with a Harmony) that you can see how to"teach" your remote the commands from the original remote control.After that then you should be able to select which features come on when and where and which buttons operate which features.Good Luck!.


It does and I did. Even after training, the remote won't operate the TV or the DVR. The Onkyo receiver handles all the commands properly

(Edited to clarify problem)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Festusian said:


> It does and I did. Even after training, the remote won't operate the DVR.


Then I would suggest there is something wrong with your remote or maybe try to "teach" it again?,suggest you contact Monster online and hopefully they can solve your problem.Good Luck!.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like you simply added the new tv but didn't go back and change all your activities to use it. That tv model and all Dish boxes are already in the harmony database, so there is no need to learn any commands.

Add the new tv model, then go to device mode and pick it then try a few commands. Device mode should work at that point. If it does, then you need to run the activity wizard again and select you new devices in place of the old ones, then test the activity. Each activity that uses your tv or 722k will have to be changed.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a Harmony ONE and I really dislike having to manually program it for the 722k. It's more effort than you should have to go through for an 'advanced' remote. Also, the programming software is inaccurate. Button designators in Logitechs database don't exactly match the hardware you're trying to program.
I think I am going to return it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You have to re-arrange the buttons for every device on harmony, not just the 722k, as the default config usually stinks. Nature of the beast. Users like you and me determine the commands and layout. All logitech does is try to find patterns and roll out their best guess to everyone. Harmony's database admins have never even seen most of the remotes or devices they're trying to emulate. And if you're upgrading from another harmony, the transfer wizard stinks. It misses all your old sequences and button customizations. For that reason, I always have harmony clone my account so I can reference my old config as I fix up my new one.

Return it if you like, but other remotes at that price aren't any better. At least harmony gives you the tools to set it up any way you want.


----------



## Festusian (Oct 22, 2011)

mdavej said:


> Sounds like you simply added the new tv but didn't go back and change all your activities to use it. That tv model and all Dish boxes are already in the harmony database, so there is no need to learn any commands.
> 
> Add the new tv model, then go to device mode and pick it then try a few commands. Device mode should work at that point. If it does, then you need to run the activity wizard again and select you new devices in place of the old ones, then test the activity. Each activity that uses your tv or 722k will have to be changed.


I was pretty excited when I read your reply, since it was something I hadn't even considered. Unfortunately for me, when I checked the activities it showed the Panasonic in each one. I now remember that I deleted the Sony before I did anything else.

Though Monster evidently paid Logitech for relabeling the remote, they apparently didn't think to ask Logitech about customer service. I emailed Monster last week and still haven't gotten a reply. No doubt the CSRs have to do double duty in counting the profits from the sales of their overpriced cabling.

I can't believe this is that difficult. Before, I was always able to tweak to my heart's desire. This time around, I can't even get the Panasonic to respond to the remote in any way nor the DVR to do anything.

Thanks to everyone so far who has tried to help.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I just got a Harmony ONE and I really dislike having to manually program it for the 722k. It's more effort than you should have to go through for an 'advanced' remote. Also, the programming software is inaccurate. Button designators in Logitechs database don't exactly match the hardware you're trying to program.
> I think I am going to return it.


I don't remember having any issues with my Harmony One and my 722, my remote performs flawlessly.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

olds403 said:


> I don't remember having any issues with my Harmony One and my 722, my remote performs flawlessly.


Same here for me. had to do a bit of rearranging to get it how I wanted it but it works. Every time works.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

olds403 said:


> I don't remember having any issues with my Harmony One and my 722, my remote performs flawlessly.


When I tried to add the 722k as a device, I got a warning that it would have to have commands added manually. I've been adding commands I use but its such a pain! Also, the remote doesn't seem to finish sequences properly. I have a 'Watch TV' sequence that turns on the TV, AV RX, etc. It doesn't seem to finish. Shouldn't there be a default screen/menu/device the remote goes back to? I shouldn't have to hit 'devices' and select what I want to control. That should be part of the sequencing.

Sometimes the sequence doesn't work at all. The assistant comes up and asks if everything worked. I reply NO and it does its thing and THEN the stuff comes on.

Overall all, I'd say my DISH remote works better/easier than the Harmony. Sure there's more buttons to push, but it can control just about everything (no XBOX)

I'm still trying to figure out the crappy software and exactly what things mean in the custom setup.:nono:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like you may be a little rusty on setting up activities/devices and customizing buttons. Since there are so many issues here, your best bet would be to call logitech support and have them walk you through your setup and explain how everything fits together and how to customize things. I can tell you that when you finally get it right, it will work fine and you won't have to use device mode. 

The basic idea is that any commands you use in device mode needs to be added to your activity via customize buttons. This is something you have to do manually. It isn't automatic. Harmony has always worked that way. The problem is your old remote was set up correctly a long time ago, but when you upgraded, those customizations didn't transfer over (they never do). So you have to do them again.

As far as your activities failing, that could possibly be caused by IR interference from your new TV. You can research how to fix it, but solutions include turning off automatic backlighting on your TV, relocating your Dish box so IR noise from the TV screen can't reach it, or covering the IR eyes with masking tape to filter out noise.

You also want to make sure your activities use discrete on/off commands instead of power toggles, and that you use the harmony exclusively. If you ever use your Dish remote, then harmony's state tracking won't work and your activities will always fail.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Activities not finishing can also be timing issues. I had an issue with my Pioneer receiver not going to the correct input, I had to adjust delays because the Pioneer would not accept commands for a certain amount of time after power up and would not change inputs. Every system is different and there is no way Harmony could make a remote work perfectly out of the box for every system, there will be some tweaking that needs to be done. After a few adjustments my harmony works everything just the way I like. Give it a chance.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, OK...I'll give it another try! Sheesh! You'd think you guys worked for Logitech!
I think part of my issue is that when you've used something for a long time, like my DISH remote, you get muscle memory of how to perform certain actions. I can pretty much operate the DISH remote without looking at it. Now I have this ONE remote that can do fantastic things, but the buttons are not where I expect them.

I guess that will come with time. The wife will be happy there aren't 6 remotes hanging around!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dmspen said:


> OK, OK...I'll give it another try! Sheesh! You'd think you guys worked for Logitech!...


Actually I used to love logitech, but I hate them now. Since I first used them years ago, the whole product line has gone downhill fast. They now have limited or no sequences, clunky software, are expensive and unreliable, all new models and software have fewer devices and less features than the old ones, can't import pronto hex, can't modify activity macros besides adding commands to the end, etc. Some of these issues have been there all along, but many have only gotten worse. I no longer own any harmony remotes, no joke.

I'm a JP1 guy all the way. It was the best bang for the buck 10 years ago and has only gotten better and cheaper over time. My $5 JP1 remotes run circles around my old $250 harmonys. I still maintain a few harmonys for family and friends, but will not use them in my own home. But they work fine for most people when programmed properly. So I encourage people to at least try to set them up properly before throwing in the towel.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I love my One. Yes you do have to be a little creative if you want ALL your dish buttons but I find my One to be much easier to use than the original remote for my 722. I tried the JP1 thing but am not a programmer and finding scripts for my particular gear was difficult at best, after investing in the JP1 cable, necessary software and several months of screwing around with it as a cheap alternative for my dad I finally bought him a Harmony and have not looked back.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with Logitech. My original 880 was junk. It had the cradle charging problem - replaced - still a problem. Then the battery wouldn't hold a charge. Now my Harmony One seems to be a lot of effort. They should create a spot in their forums where people can upload specific device sequences, then have the ability to chain them into what you need.

A few years ago I got a wireless keyboard and mouse - sucked. Yet now I have the Darkfield Anywhere MX mouse - LOVE IT!

On another hand, I have a Logitech iPhone speaker boombox thing that is terrific. I have a PC speaker setup that is terrific. I'm looking forward to their new Bluetooth iphone speaker box.

It also helps to have a good friend who is a manager at Logitech (less $$ spent)


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

When I setup my harmony remotes my general order of business is:
-Add the device
-Upload the device to the remote and test all the buttons (before adding the device to any activities)
-Setup activities to use the device
-Test the activity to make sure the power on-off, volume, power delay, input selection, and other activity setup stuff works correctly
-Rename/Reassign/Rearrange the buttons on the activity for usability

On Harmony remotes...
I really like them.

I do wish harmony would allow users to import commands directly (they used to allow this) and add full support for user defined macros (they've never supported this that I know of).

I do like that they've started to do a better job with ergonomics with some of their recent designs... larger buttons, different sized buttons for different functions, etc.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Still having issues with this darn remote. I added a command at the end of the ON sequence for TV watching. The command was to hit the DISH 722k 'Select' button in case the unit was in standby. It just plain won't work.

Half the time the 'ON' macro doesn't work. While standing in th esame position I'll hit 'Help' and the remote will execute commands and everything comes on.

I suppose it could be an issue of someone turing eevrything ON with the remote and then using a different remote to turn off. That would leave the Harmony confused.

I'm thinking that I should add 'OFF' commands for all eq before the ON commands. That might solve the issue.


----------



## Festusian (Oct 22, 2011)

I've solved my original problem, and I guess it was user error all along. I got really frustrated doing reprogram after reprogram, and then when Monster support finally answered my email they simply told me to call their support line.

So I removed the TV, Receiver, and DVR and started all over. Funny thing is that this time it gave me the option to select what was going to control each piece of equipment - the AVL300 remote or the IR Blaster which comes with it. I sure don't remember seeing that choice all the other times I tried.

So I tell it I want to use the remote, and after adding each piece into the activity now things are working properly.

One other thing I noticed which made me laugh is that a lot of the text on the Monster configuration site calls the remote by another name: "Please unplug your Harmony and check the settings", etc.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I suppose it could be an issue of someone turing eevrything ON with the remote and then using a different remote to turn off. That would leave the Harmony confused.


You need to hide the other remotes so family members will not use them in place of the harmony. My dad had the same problem, swore that the harmony was a piece of crap. Then figured out that my mom was using the original dish remote sometimes and screwed things up. Once we got my mom to use the Harmony instead everything worked perfectly. The harmony remote only remembers the last state(on or off) that IT left the equipment in.


----------

